
Meet the guys who tape Trump's papers back together - Tomte
https://www.politico.com/story/2018/06/10/trump-papers-filing-system-635164
======
mmjaa
Seems like the Iranian shredded-paper-reassembling technology that they
developed after the CIA was kicked out of their country, might be kind of
useful now .. maybe some sort of technology swap could be made, hmm..

~~~
craftyguy
Or, hold the president accountable for following the law and demand he stop..
and prosecute him if he doesn't.

------
mrlyc
We're trying to do the same with the country.

